# MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

A couple weeks ago, I swapped my MKV GTI front brakes for a set of R32 fronts - a whole set of used parts including calipers, pads, rotors, and stainless steel brake lines. When we installed the pads and caliper carrier, we didnt grease the back of the pads or the carrier bolts [or any of the parts for that matter].
Now, whenever I press/release the brake pedal, I hear a distinct creaking noise coming from the front left of the car. It seems to only happen after the car has warmed up.
Also, when the car is warmed up, going in reverse with the brakes partially-depressed (DSG car) causes a loud, resonant 'groaning'/vibration from the front left brake, which you can feel through the steering wheel.
QBN installed the brakes and checked them after these noises started (I couldnt reproduce them at the time, of course), and everything looked alright.
I searched and found some references to a 'dying whale noise' from the front left, but no one seemed to have an answer or any more information about it.
Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (scenturion)*

You should definitely have cleaned and lubed the guide pins!..Audi/ VW uses "floating caliper design" for its disc brakes where the caliper has to move smoothly on the guide pins to properly retract from the "on position"....if it hangs up you get pad drag on the rotors..fast pad wear, poor MPG and performance, and worst of all..heat...which can cook the grease outa your wheel bearings..priced a sealed bearing VW hub recently?...







For brake noise here's what I've found helps cut it down or knock it out...
Brake quiet on pad backs
New anti rattle clips
A little dab of "synthetic caliper grease" (the same stuff you're supposed to lube the guide pins with) on the carriers at the point the pad "ears" rest....Sounds (pun intended) like you should take the brakes apart and do some of these items! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (spitpilot)*

Great, collected some anti-squeal and caliper/brake grease. I'll lube everything up today or tomorrow and report back.
Also, is the correct torque for tightening the caliper carrier bolts 22 ft-lbs?


_Modified by scenturion at 3:13 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (scenturion)*

no grease??


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (scenturion)*

The front carrier bolts on stock MKV are super tight...140 ft lbs..the guide pins are 22 ft lbs..this is for stock brakes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (spitpilot)*

yeah - guide bolts is what I meant. 
I assume those values are good for the R32 brakes as well?
I'm gonna take it apart and lube everything up tomorrow.
Update: took everything apart. put anti-squeal on the back of the pads, grease on the 'ears' of the pads, and greased the caliper guide bolts.
Will report back after some driving to see if it fixed the problem.


_Modified by scenturion at 10:55 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: MKV R32 Brake creaking/groaning (scenturion)*

After driving it 10 miles or so, the creaking is gone (that was probably the caliper guide pins), but the groaning/vibration on reverse is still there. Any other ideas? I might try and get a recording of the sound.


----------

